# Hilfe bei .html Frameset



## Hardcoreentertaiment (14. Oktober 2009)

ich habe folgenden quellcode:

<html>
<head>
  <meta name="frames" content=
  "HTML Tidy for Windows (vers 14 October 2008), see www.w3.org">

  <title>Frameset</title>
</head>

<frameset rows="250,*" frameborder="1" border="1" framespacing="1"
bordercolor='#E53D3D'>
  <frameset cols="400,400;400;400" frameborder="1" border="1"
  framespacing="1">
    <frame src="http://home.snafu.de/r.langer/images/logo.gif" name=
    "li_ob" scrolling="auto" marginwidth='300' marginheight='200'>
    <frame src="inhalt.html" name="haupt" scrolling="auto">
    <frame src="inhalt.html" name="haupt" scrolling="auto">
    <frame src="inhalt.html" name="haupt" scrolling="auto">
  </frameset>

  <frameset cols="500,*" frameborder="1" border="1" framespacing="1">
    <frameset rows="400,400" frameborder="1" border="1" framespacing=
    "1">
      <frame src="http://home.snafu.de/r.langer/images/logo.gif" name=
      "li_ob" scrolling="auto">
      <frame src="inhalt.html" name="haupt" scrolling="auto">
    </frameset>
    <frame src="rechts_unten.html" name="re_un" scrolling="auto">
  </frameset>
</frameset>
</html> 


meine frage wäre jetzt wie ich es hinbekomme das die einzelnen fenster auch beim vergrößern des explorerfensters die gleiche größe haben wie im verkleinerten zustand des explorers


----------



## midnight (14. Oktober 2009)

Hast du das schon irgendwo hochgeladen? Aus Quellcode direkt was zu erkennen ist nicht immer einfach 

Und warum Frames? Frames sind und bleiben unkulh und unprofessionell.

so far


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Oktober 2009)

Genau - Frames verwendet man nicht mehr 

Mit DIVs gehts viel besser, schöner und einfacher


----------



## DarkMo (14. Oktober 2009)

du verwendest absoulte angaben (250 zum bsp - das is nen wert in pixel), nimm einfach relative werte und feddich (also 20% zum bsp). und genau deswegen find ich frames viel viel kuhler wie divs. deren handhabung is für mich immernoch mehr magie wie verstehn *g* also ich hab jedenfalls immernoch nich rausgefunden, wie man da relative größenangaben machen kann. mein erster gedanke wäre auch einfach % hinschreiben, aber den werd ich sicher schonma gehabt haben und es ging wohl nich, sonst würd ich heut ned so doof guggn *g*

also ich mag frames nach wie vor.


----------



## gdfan (22. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst per CSS relative Größenangaben machern 

Und Frames sind echt uncool


----------



## DarkMo (22. Oktober 2009)

ach mir fiels wieder ein. das mit dem relativ erschien mir au irgendwie zu simpel. aber beim frameset kann man absolut und relativ, wenn mans so sehen möchte ja mischen. also meinetwegen links 200px breites menü eben mittel 200px als angabe und der rechte bereich soll eben den rest auffüllen. und diese restangabe (*) die fehlt mir ungemein bei divs. beim frameset einfach 200,* geschrieben un fertig is der lack. mach das ma bei divs. un man kann ja schlecht mal eben aus eigenem empfinden ne seite für 1440px breite konzipieren. bei größeren breiten isses zentriert oder man hat halt irgendwo immer ungenutzten platz und bei kleineren auflösungen zerballerts das ganze design. falls wer dafür ne lösung mit divs hat, das wär geil. kann doch ned sein, das sowas simples mit ner angeblich fortschrittlicheren technik nimmer möglich sein soll!


----------



## Akkuschrauber (22. Oktober 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach verwendet heute keiner mehr Frames. 
Und relative Größenangaben?? Die zerreisen doch nur das ganze Design...


----------



## DarkMo (23. Oktober 2009)

wenn man sich damit abfindet und von vornherein drauf bedacht is, geht das scho. schwirig wirds halt mit vielen bildern (besonders hintergründe), aber ohne das gehts doch prima ^^ und ich mags einfach nich, wenn ich nen 1600er irgendwas desktop habe wie viele andere auch, aber zwecks standard konformität (zZ glaube noch 1024) die seite für sone kleine breite optimieren muss und dann nen haufen platz verschwende. andererseits zerstörts das ganze design, wenn man ne kleinere auflösung hat oder einfach nur den browser nich maximiert hat un der kleiner is dann.

also mein problam war immer: globaler "root" div container, in den ich dann zum bsp 2 float:left divs einhänge. meinetwegen der root auf align:center gestellt, den linken (menü zbsp ^^) auf 200px un den rechten (ich nenns mal main) auf 800px zum bsp. macht zusammen (ohne padding/margin bla) 1000px breite, was auf jeder seite noch 12px fensterrand fürn browser zulässt was ausreichend sein sollte, so das es bei 1024 ordentlich angezeigt wird. stell ichs nu aber auf 800 oder verkleiner das browserfenster, dann wird der "main" div unter den "menu" div geschoben, da beide nicht nebeneinander passen. schon is die seite quasi unnutzbar (es sei denn, man will den leuten das gescrolle zumuten - is ja so, als müsste man sein auto schieben, ankommen tut man so auch, nur wie ><).

wenns dafür ne lösung gäbe, das wär ma goil. also ich habs isher nich rausgefunden :'(


----------



## midnight (23. Oktober 2009)

Naja aber irgendwo muss kompatiblität auch aufhören. Ich mein was kann ich dafür, dass die drecks eee-books alle nur so unbrauchbare Auflösungen haben? Selbst schuld wer sowas kauft.

so far


----------



## Akkuschrauber (29. Oktober 2009)

@DarkMo: Also ich weiß ja nicht, wie du deine Websites machst, aber bei mir bekommt der Broser Rollbalken, aber die Seite bleibt erhalten... 
Also ich mach das Meistens so, dass ich einen div über alles mache (also Menu, Text etc.) und denn dann per CSS mittig positioniere. Die anderen Divs sind dann in dem Überdiv drin, der eine feste Größe hat. Dadurch bleibt das Layout eigenlich immer erhalten...
Die inneren divs sind mit float ausgerichtet und haben eine feste Größe (ich benutzte grundsätzlich nur px.).
Entweder man scrollt dann auf der Seite oder man verkleinert sie einfach mit der Zoom Funktion...


----------



## DarkMo (29. Oktober 2009)

joa, das wäre "mein" root div. also der überdiv. allerdings is er bei mir total unformatiert. vllt is genau das das problem. werd ich bei gelegenheit mal ausprobiern.


----------

